# Nokia PC Suite not detecting my Phone?



## ratul.geek (Sep 30, 2010)

Nokia PC Suite 7.1.51.0 not detecting my Phone..
Actually it shows connected, but nothing cums up..
TRIED UNINSTALLING, REINSTALLING NOT WORKING..

Pls Watch dis VIDEO for more info - [url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxi0f4QIz…[/URL]

I wanna make backup of my phone, so pls suggest some freeware softwares (other than oxygen express)...
Also post Solution to dis problem...
HELP!!!
And Data Cable is Good, coz its connecting in DATA STORAGE MODE and works Perfectly there. :grin:
But not in Nokia Mode.. :4-sulk:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you disconnect the phone while you reinstalled the pcsuite and then connect it when it said so on the screen

i always have problems with it


----------



## ratul.geek (Sep 30, 2010)

yes, i have done everything, uninstalled/reinstalled it about 20 times, still not getting.
tried deleting each trace (registry, folder), then installed, still not getting.. :4-dontkno

tried almost everything, but cant find any sol.. :sigh:

CAN THIS BE A SOFTWARE PROBLEM IN MY PHONE???? (though it was connecting a week ago) :upset:
Pls Help.. ray:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have the n95 and run into the problem with every update,i just don't bother anymore as i rarely use it anyway


----------



## ratul.geek (Sep 30, 2010)

so can u tell me any other software to backup my phone contents????

and why this problem arise???


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

no never bothered with phones

put it down to nokia software


----------

